# Kapu kuialua



## Kalicombat (Feb 5, 2003)

I have been in search of a set of videos that were advertised in many of the martial arts magazines back in the late 80's. They were porduced by a So Cal instructor named Kazja. Advertised as the "Samoan art of Bonebreaking". Any contact info for Kazja, or any leads on the videos would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Gary C.


----------



## bart (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey,

I remember that. The guys were all dressed up in Skids and were flexing. A friend of mine worked at I and I Sports back in 99 and I actually saw parts of them. The guys were from San Pedro. There's a large Samoan population out there. You might check I and I. They sell some stuff on ebay that's old and isn't moving in the stores. Good luck finding them.


----------

